# Itaste Svd



## Andre (13/12/13)

Does the iTaste SVD measure resistance below 1.0 ohms? If so, how low?


----------



## CraftyZA (13/12/13)

Matthee said:


> Does the iTaste SVD measure resistance below 1.0 ohms? If so, how low?


It does. Lowest i've gone measuring was 0.6. Only fires above 1.3 though.


----------



## Andre (13/12/13)

CraftyZA said:


> It does. Lowest i've gone measuring was 0.6. Only fires above 1.3 though.


Thanks Crafty.


----------

